# Asus Eee Pad TF101 A1 16GB



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

I have a TF101 on the way. It says that it can be capable of up to 32GB with software upgrade. It being shipped with Android 3.2. I need to get a memory card tomorrow, so do I need to go with the 16 GB or can I use 32GB? Thank you for any help, first tablet owner.


----------



## 0909xelA (Jun 26, 2011)

Its entirely up to you. Both 16 and 32G cards work with it fine.

Sent from samsung vibrant


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you. Just curious since it says 16GB.

Sent from my Rooted T-Bolt using RootzWiki!


----------



## Asrmatt (Aug 30, 2011)

I believe the 16gb you are referring to is internal memory.


----------



## slufoot69 (Apr 16, 2012)

Just to warn you dont upgrade your tablet to ICS just yet. It's has random reboot issues and very quick battery drains. Go here and read for yourself. I upgraded my TF101 to ICS and am plegued by reboots and battery drains. ASUS is aware of the issue and are working on it. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1544882


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my Rooted T-Bolt using RootzWiki


----------

